# Critique Nigerian Dwarf Udder



## FuzzyTop (Dec 30, 2013)

Would love some opinions on my nigerian does udder...













Looks a little lopsided in the picture but that's not how it is normally. Thanks for any opinions 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

It looks nice and high, firm, not huge teats. I like it.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

-Teat size & diameter is good.
-I would like to see a higher udder (Less space between the rear udder attachment & vulva. ) I would probably mention something about her escutcheon here also, but I cannot see where it is due to her tail.
- Teat placement could be better, I would like to see the teats more centered.
- I can't see too well due to the glare but her udder appears to be firmly attached.
- Could use a little bit more medial division also.
- I like the balance of the udder it looks to be 1/3,1/3,1/3.
-She has a good fore udder extension, but I'd like to see a smoother blending of the fore udder.
-Good capacity.
-Shape of udder is basically desirable.

Overall I do like her udder and she seems like a nice doe to milk.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Not a bad udder. Capacity looks good. Medial is okay, not perfect. Teats could be more centered, but nice shape and size. Fore udder could be smoother. This udder is lacking most of all in good height and width through the escutcheon.


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

I love this its a lesson in udder conformity  Nice a full udder lots of milk ! lol


----------



## FuzzyTop (Dec 30, 2013)

This is my first Nigerian doe I bought a couple years ago, I had no clue then about udders or what to look for but I'm trying to learn as much as I can. Thanks everyone for the critiques, very helpful information 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

